# Glitter-Bella



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is my new chi pup Glitter Bella. I liked the name glitter but my mum liked Bella so i finally agreed we could put the names together hehe i thought it was the least that i could do seen as she so kindly paid for her


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww what a little doll :love7: I like her name & of course Bella's a great name.


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

aww she is soo sweet. love all the pics, ecpessially the one of her lying next to the toy dog lol

love the name too lol
xx


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Awww, she is soooo cute!!! Love her name! She really is a sweetie!!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww shes absolutely gorgeous her name suits her


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks girlies!!!! 
I want to make sure shes really well socialised as i got coco at five months and his previous owners did not sosalize him at all so he can get really scared of strangers and i dont want the same to happen to Glitter. So she went all around town with me and my friends yesterday, i had her doggie carrier but she was happy to just sit in my friends hands and lick em!Everyone stopped us to have a cuddle and i had to pop into college to collect some things and my tutor took her to the staff room where she got even more cuddles! She certainly got alot of attenchion yesterday!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG she is gorgeous !! Did you get her from a local breeder ?

You must be so happy


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

darling just darling! What a sweetie. 
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Thaks Jayne and Soozie!!!  
Yeah i got her from a breeder in somerset and it was only about a 20 minute drive from home so was brilliant!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

*falls over at the cuteness*

In somerset, hmm? That's actually in the same country as me at least!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww! She's cute! Congrats!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

She's soo adorable.   Awww :love5: I'm such a sucker for black and tan chis.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aww Thanks!
x x x
x x
x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Rah said:


> In somerset, hmm? That's actually in the same country as me at least!


Hehe Where abouts do you live in the uk?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, she is soooo adorable! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

cocochihuahua said:


> Hehe Where abouts do you live in the uk?


I live in Benfleet, Essex  I've got a Chi cross right now but in the future I'll be getting a purebred Chi girl


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw my dad and all his family come from essex, ill have to ask him if he knows Benfleet!
Hope your search for a chi girl goes good! Im sure youll have much more luck looking for a chi around the essex/london area than we did in devon- i swear chis are an endagered species down here hehe


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Benfleets just up the road to me, are you going to the Southend chi meet?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

ahhhh yay you finally got her!! 
she is soooo gorgeous! 
i am soo jealous!  lol!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

cocochihuahua said:


> i swear chis are an endagered species down here hehe


That actually made me laugh, lol! 

I can't believe how uncommon chis are in the UK!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow what a cutie!! :love5:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> That actually made me laugh, lol!
> 
> I can't believe how uncommon chis are in the UK!


:lol: they are SOOO uncommon here! :lol:
lol the only other chis i've seen here are our friends (who is a chi breeder) & the breeder we got max off! :lol: lol!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That is just so funny, because I see chis around here all of the time. They are sooo common in the US- I think they're the 11th most registered breed in the AKC.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> That is just so funny, because I see chis around here all of the time. They are sooo common in the US- I think they're the 11th most registered breed in the AKC.


oh wow. i wish i lived in the US :lol: lol


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> Benfleets just up the road to me, are you going to the Southend chi meet?


There's a southend chi meet? When is it?!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish that the US has less chis! There are so many in shelters over here, and sometimes I wish it was like the UK.

Too bad that we can't send a bunch of our chis over there, lol!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I wish that the US has less chis! There are so many in shelters over here, and sometimes I wish it was like the UK.
> 
> Too bad that we can't send a bunch of our chis over there, lol!


Awwww that is so sad 

i always watch these programs on tv. like with animal shelters & stuff in america. & we just sit here amazed at how many beautiful pedigree dogs are there!

i'd be there all the time taking them home :lol: lol!

xxxxxx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Rah said:


> There's a southend chi meet? When is it?!


being organised by the london chi meetup  http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/boards/


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Awwww that is so sad
> 
> i always watch these programs on tv. like with animal shelters & stuff in america. & we just sit here amazed at how many beautiful pedigree dogs are there!
> 
> ...


I know, I can't believe all of the dogs that are in shelters! I know a girl who adopted a German Shepherd from a shelter who used to be a show dog. 25% of all dogs in shelters are purebred.

My fiancee's sister adopted a chi/beagle mix who looks mostly chi. We went with her to find a dog, and there were soooo many that I wanted to take home! At one adoption place (Petsmart), there were 2 purebred chihuahuas that needed homes! One of them was this gorgeous almost perfect breed standard female. It's very surprising how they can end up homeless.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwww...............Glitter Bella is gorgeous. I love her tri-color of black, tan, and white. What a cutie!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I know, I can't believe all of the dogs that are in shelters! I know a girl who adopted a German Shepherd from a shelter who used to be a show dog. 25% of all dogs in shelters are purebred.
> 
> My fiancee's sister adopted a chi/beagle mix who looks mostly chi. We went with her to find a dog, and there were soooo many that I wanted to take home! At one adoption place (Petsmart), there were 2 purebred chihuahuas that needed homes! One of them was this gorgeous almost perfect breed standard female. It's very surprising how they can end up homeless.


 that is such a shock!
you never see anything like that here!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Its the same in Australia- they are pretty common there too. My mum always reads the local paper their on the net and the other day she showed me one of the articles and how they had raided a puppy farm full of chihuahuas and the local rescue home where we got our cat when we used to live out there, was inindated with chihuahaus all needing homes!!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> ahhhh yay you finally got her!!
> she is soooo gorgeous!
> i am soo jealous!  lol!!


Thanks sarah!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is sooooooooo sweet! Congrats.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

hmm I don't know if I already post hmmm but if I did sorry for being a broken record. 

Aww sooo cute!! And good name glitter.. I still thinking what I am going to name mine..


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm a bit late on this one by the looks of it, but Glitter is SOOOOOOOO cute! What a little sweetie! I love her in her pink diamante collar.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you guys!!!
x x x
x x
x


----------

